# Net Wrap



## jeroberts (May 20, 2010)

Does anyone know of a video showing how to load net wrap on a John Deere baler, Manual doesn't show much.

Again THANKS for everyones help.........


----------



## ROLLNITUP (May 25, 2009)

First baby powder your rubber roller, if using JD net wrap-3 strips go to the left so the roll feeds over the top. Pull it into a pony tail. Your brake on your belt should be lose. Stick the pony tail between the 2 rollers n pull your brake lever down 2 or 3 times. Hit wrap on the monitor n it should feed. Baby Powder is very important on the rubber roller.


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

Thats why you run a New Holland, baby powder goes on your baby's butt, not your net wrap.


----------



## ROLLNITUP (May 25, 2009)

run one of them to net wrap better than deere but the pickup is not as good.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Heck just get a Vermeer.No more rubber feed rolls


----------



## Hayking (Jan 17, 2010)

i agree if new holland would make a heavier pick up and get rid of the gears that run the two big rollers they might have the best baler. john deere will out last the new holland and case (same thing) by twice as many bales and for cheaper.


----------



## CImpson (May 9, 2010)

All the Balers Have good and Bads to them but the deere wont outlast the new holland and i also have a john deere baler i hate putting a whole bottle of babypowder on the rollers all the time it gets real old


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

I have a 467 and have never put powder on it. It has wrapped the rubber roller a couple of times, but I would have wasted more time with powder than with unwrapping the roller.


----------



## Hayking (Jan 17, 2010)

we never powdered our 567 but our 568's seem to need it more often for some reason. We had a case rbx 563 and a 568 when we traded them both for new 568's they had the same bales ran through them and the case pickup looked a lot more wore than the deere. i have just glanced at the vermeer but it looks like it has one heck of a pickup under it idk alot a bout a vermeer but it looks similiar to a deere.


----------



## barnrope (Mar 22, 2010)

Trade for a Vermeer. They look good behind a green tractor


----------



## jpritchett (Sep 22, 2009)

I have run John Deere balers since i was 9 years old. We run 2 balers and try to trade every other year. Last year we baled 19,000 bales and the year before we baled 28,000. I was always working on my baler. I was putting bearings in the pickup when i had 2,000 bales on it. I ended up having the cam and bearings go out on the pickup over 17 times on one baler. 12 times the first year i had it. I put 18,000 bales on it and sold it this spring. I was happy to see it gone. I sell netwrap to alot of different balers and hearing my customers stories and going threw my struggles with a John Deere baler. I think my next baler will either be New Holland or Vermeer. I have one netwrap customer in kansas who has New holland and he trades his balers when they turn 12,000 bales and he says he never replaces a bearing on them. That says alot to me. I hate breakdowns. I like the looks of the Vermeer baler and the pickup on them. I like the idea of baling cornstalks and not breaking the teeth. New Holland and Vermeer to my opinion have passed JD up in quality. I think they are both a better baler. And you can buy them at a cheaper price.


----------



## jpritchett (Sep 22, 2009)

You should never have to baby powder your rollers on your netwrap. We never did. If your having trouble with the netwrap wrapping the back roller with the spirals on the ends. When the baler gets older the spirals get flatter and become ruff and has sharp edges on it. When baling with 67" netwrap the ruff edges will grab the netwrap. Check the spirals on your baler by rubbing your hand over them.

The best way to fix this problem is to take the roller out of the baler. Sand paper the spirals or file the ruff edges off until there smooth. Then spray paint the spirals with 3 coatings of paint. The sand paper or filing takes care of the sharp edges and the paint covers up all the ruff spots that you missed. Last year we had to do this twice. It seemed like the paint would wear off after you baled 5,000 bales. You can also sandpaper the roller and paint it in the baler. Its just a hassle working around the belts and trying to spin the roller in the baler. Its not hard to take the roller out with one guy but it takes two guys to put it back in. I hope this helps everyone with a JD baler.


----------

